
Create playlists from your most played Spotify tracks - Rommando
https://replayify.com/
======
bjpbakker
While I like the idea I don’t understand why this is a webapp rather than a
tool for “offline” usage.

To use this I must give a webapp access to my spotify account. That’s a no go
for me.

